# nephrolithotomy with antegrade stent placement



## KJenkins588 (Dec 29, 2010)

one of my providers placed a stent in the antegrade fashion when performing a nephrostolithotomy. not sure which CPT code to use or if stenting is included in the 50080. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 15, 2011)

It's included!


----------

